

World's first 'tax' on Microsoft's Internet Explorer 7 - auxbuss
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18440979/

======
Keithamus
Actual URL is <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18440979> (no trailing /)

 _Edit_ : Main discussion is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4109137>

